# Anubis the Guardian



## EvilMountainDew (Feb 8, 2003)

The man heard a voice behind him, so stricken with fear he hadn't the nerve to face the voice.  His hands clenched together, sweat arising from all of his pores, a wave of heat and cold rolled over his body.  He closed his eyes in fear.  He had never heard this voice before, he hadn't needed to, everyone knows this voice.
	"Why are you here?"  The semi-monotonic voice says from behind the terror-stricken man.  
	The man didn't answer; he couldn't.  He was too afraid to respond, but equally afraid of what would happen if he didn't.  His entire body stiffened up, his hands clenched tighter.  He tried to find security.  He closed his eyes wishing he hadn't taken this journey.
	"I asked you a question.  You are in my territory; I own this, I own you.  You shouldn't try to escape, but you can feel comforted, if I wanted you to die you'd already be swimming the Styx."  The voice rises toward the end of his speech.  The voice held in it every moan for mercy, every cry of pain, every squeel of death.
	The man unstiffened for a second and tried to run, but it was a stupid mistake.  Before one foot even lifted from the ground a feral rawr came from behind, maybe behind.  The sound seemed to come from the ground, the sky, the air around him.  As he put the foot down he bumped into something.  
	For a split second he seen a brown tunic, but quickly replaced by darkness.  His neck hurt, his back hurt.  After what seemed to be an eternity, but in actuality only a second or two, he sees black under him.  He comes to his senses to realize he is in a headlock.
	"I have no reason to kill you, and no reason to keep you alive."  Now the voice is behind him, less than an inch.  He feels the muscular body pressed upon his back.  He is having troubles breathing from the massive arms around his neck.
	Then, the man spoke, shocking to both the attacker and the man.  "I have money."  The man said, 'money' only came out has a gasp.  Before he could finish his sentence a reply came from the large attacker.
	"I have no need for money!  Mortals will do anything for their own lives, if I asked for your children you would submit!"  The dark voice is so loud the man doesn't even hear every word, his eardrums hurt too bad.  The man isn't shocked by the statement, though, when he actually thinks about it, it is true.
	As quickly as it began, the pain stopped.  There was no relief to be had.  Ten  paces in front of the terrified graverobber was his fear.  No one has ever proved the existance of what stand before him, but there was no denying it now.  
	In front of him stands a large humanoid.  Dark brown skin, muscles from his legs to arms.  Around his waist a brown cloth made into a kilt, tied to his waist by a golden belt.  Gold plated scalemail covering his chest lead to his neck.  From his neck up is a spectacle all to itself.  It began into a lupine head, black fur, and bright yellow eyes that seem almost to glow. 
	The man now new what it is that was in his presence, it was the king of the underworld, the chooser of fate.  Anubis himself.  Everything is worse than it seemed.  In less than a second he went over the last few years, leading up to the big dig, and then arriving in this tomb.  He now wishes he hadn't done this, he would give back all of his riches to be back in the safety his home.  Although he wishes this now he knows that he wouldn't change anything.
	"You come uninvited, you hold no good in your heart, you will never do good.  You come here in search for money, riches, and fame.  You have no regard to the things you tamper, destroy, and taint!"  The voice is again loud, but this time it isn't coming from around him, it is in his head.  The mouth of the lupine head isn't moving.
	Then it came, the dark room, the red river, the hooded figure, the shallow boat, the long trip.


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Feb 8, 2003)

Heh, this isnt a game, just a short story.  I apologize for my horrible grammar.


----------

